# How do I lubricate the 'Rubik's Speed Cube'?



## Joe Medlycott (Dec 30, 2014)

Title says it all. The pro pack from Rubik's contains a newer, faster, stronger model of their original 3x3x3 cube. However the core is of a ball structure and I'm unsure on how to lubricate this specific puzzle! Any videos or detailed descriptions on how to lubricate my cube would be highly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 30, 2014)

Take an edge piece out, put a bit of lube in it (don't over lube), and then pop the edge piece back in and turn the cube so the lube doesn't act like glue or anything.


----------



## Joe Medlycott (Dec 30, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Take an edge piece out, put a bit of lube in it (don't over lube), and then pop the edge piece back in and turn the cube so the lube doesn't act like glue or anything.



The springs are in the core below. Shall I work in some lubricant inside the core as well as on each of the pieces?

http://www.rubiksbuild.co.uk/uploads/general_content/RUB_-_41.png here is a picture of the internal if anyone is interested!


----------



## Namrorrim (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey, I use the same cubes as I'm unable to place orders (No credit card), and the rubiks speedcube is the only cube I have found in my country. I didn't work any lube into the inner mechanism. I also like vaseline for the rubiks brand cubes. They are fit very tightly together, and the vaseline helps break down the plastic enough that it turns better. Took me a good week to break it in, but once I did it was the best thing to happen to me. I went from 1.5 minutes average a solve to 50 seconds average in like 1 week of practice.

I popped one center piece, put a small amount of vaseline (Size of a small pea), and just performed lots of algs on it until it was worked through, I also wiped down the outside with a slightly soapy rag, then with a dry towel to get the grease off of the surfaces. It was very sticky, and got caught a lot on corners/locked up in the begining, but once the vaseline worked into it well and broke down the plastic a bit it's been a huge upgrade from the classic rubiks brand cube, which is all I had until now.

Also, after a week or so of use, you might want to take it all apart and clean it with a rag to get out most of the grease/dust and reapply the lube. When I reapplied I put the same amount on the center core, and spread it around, and then took the Qtip I used to spread it, and rubbed the edges of some pieces to make sure the glided nicely against each other.

Also, you can all bash me for using vaseline and bad cubes as much as you want. It's all I have, so I'll take it.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 24, 2015)

Namrorrim said:


> Hey, I use the same cubes as I'm unable to place orders (No credit card), and the rubiks speedcube is the only cube I have found in my country. I didn't work any lube into the inner mechanism. I also like vaseline for the rubiks brand cubes. They are fit very tightly together, and the vaseline helps break down the plastic enough that it turns better. Took me a good week to break it in, but once I did it was the best thing to happen to me. I went from 1.5 minutes average a solve to 50 seconds average in like 1 week of practice.
> 
> I popped one center piece, put a small amount of vaseline (Size of a small pea), and just performed lots of algs on it until it was worked through, I also wiped down the outside with a slightly soapy rag, then with a dry towel to get the grease off of the surfaces. It was very sticky, and got caught a lot on corners/locked up in the begining, but once the vaseline worked into it well and broke down the plastic a bit it's been a huge upgrade from the classic rubiks brand cube, which is all I had until now.
> 
> ...



You don't have a credit card, but do you have money? Head to your nearest hobby shop where they stock lubricants, and get something. Breaking down the plastic is not a good thing.

About getting cubes, you don't have a credit card but again, do you have a bank account? Do you have a debit card?


----------



## Namrorrim (Jan 25, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> You don't have a credit card, but do you have money? Head to your nearest hobby shop where they stock lubricants, and get something. Breaking down the plastic is not a good thing.
> 
> About getting cubes, you don't have a credit card but again, do you have a bank account? Do you have a debit card?



I don't have a card that anyone international will accept. And I've looked around for silicone based lubes, but I had no luck. Maybe I'm lazy, whatever.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 26, 2015)

Namrorrim said:


> I don't have a card that anyone international will accept. And I've looked around for silicone based lubes, but I had no luck. Maybe I'm lazy, whatever.


If you can't do any of that, then you're out of luck my good sir. Sorry. (There might be a way, but I don't have any idea.)


----------



## Johnny (Jan 28, 2015)

It really doesn't respond to lube. At least the stuff it comes with.


----------



## jms (Feb 20, 2015)

Just squirt a load of lube into the core and hope for the best.

It's a rubiks cube, it can't get any worse.

;-)


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 20, 2015)

jms said:


> Just squirt a load of lube into the core and hope for the best.
> 
> It's a rubiks cube, it can't get any worse.
> 
> ;-)



I've gotten sub-17 averages of 12 with it. Its not that bad.

Try using CRC silicone spray...take an edge out, and spray for half a second. Do it again after a few solves if it needs it.


----------



## jms (Feb 20, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> I've gotten sub-17 averages of 12 with it. Its not that bad.


Fair play.


----------



## Matt Rankin (Feb 20, 2015)

I think everyone isn't seeing the cube you are describing, the Rubik's speed cube is pretty decent I got one for Christmas and it's pretty fast IMO, lockes up a bit but still good, I know it's a lil old fashion but I personally used Jiggalo on it and it's responded beautifully. Smooth and beyond fast hope that helps


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Feb 20, 2015)

Matt Rankin said:


> I think everyone isn't seeing the cube you are describing, the Rubik's speed cube is pretty decent I got one for Christmas and it's pretty fast IMO, lockes up a bit but still good, I know it's a lil old fashion but I personally used Jiggalo on it and it's responded beautifully. Smooth and beyond fast  hope that helps



I wouldn't call it fast or smooth, but Jigaloo would probably work. Make sure to tension everything the same and to a point where it won't pop but it's still decent.


----------



## samuelqwe (Feb 21, 2015)

Rubik's actually have a tutorial on their youtube channel. You should check that out.


----------

